# Vegetable Chopper, Cutter, Slicer



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Slap chop?


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Not sure what brand my wife bought but it does chop. Unfortunately it is currently on a shelf in the basement due to lack of use. Knife and cutting board are always available and easier to clean.

Bud


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I use my ninja electric mini chopper constantly...it makes great breadcrumbs,
chops onion, garlic, celery, veggies, nuts, etc...It fast and easy to 
operate - the motor is on top, you can just pulse if you want. 

I keep it in the cabinet plugged in - so that I can just pull in down 
and it’s ready to go. Everything goes into the dish washer except
the top part (that houses the motor) that remains plugged it
and goes back into the cabinet.

It normally sold for 15.99, I got it on sale at Christmas
time for 13.99 ( in red) I saw it recently on line for 17.99

P.S.....I know that I told you about this before.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

The main thing with using knives is to keep them sharp. If you can't slice a tomato with any of your knives with minimal pressure, your knives are dull. You can put the tip of the steel on the counter with a wash cloth or paper towels under it if you want. Draw the knife on each side of the blade 5 or 6 times, and wipe it with the wet paper towel. Try it on the tomato again. 

If it is still not sharp, check with the meat department at your local grocery store, some of them will sharpen your knives for low or no cost. All you need to do is ask. If they don't do sharpening, ask if they have any recommendations. If you have Whole Foods in your area, they will sharpen them for you.

If you are unsure of how to use a knife, there are lots of video's out there. Buy some onions and potatoes and practice on them. 

One of the easy ways to dice an onion is to slice it in half through the root end. Peel off the outer layers, and slice off the non-root end. The root end keeps it intact. If you feel around the out layer of the onion, you will notice ridges. Using the ridges, slice from the outer edge towards the "center" of the onion (if it were whole). Then, adjusting the width of the cut, you can get dices fairly easy. 

Uncooked potatoes mimic the texture of a lot of other veggies and some meats. Partially boiled potatoes mimic other things and fully boiled mimic still other. And you can eat when you are done practicing.


----------



## barnettnce (May 23, 2018)

Bud9051 said:


> Knife and cutting board are always available and easier to clean.
> 
> Bud



The cutting board is not healthful always. Each time you use cutting board, the knife vegetable tiny little cuts in the plastic. This makes a nice home for bacteria to grow in.


----------



## mamario (Jul 18, 2019)

I have a Briefowons Vegetable Slicer that has 7 blades and I usually like to use it for zucchini noodles. Its overall design is conducive to use and storage, it is not only equipped with a blade storage box and collection container, but also presented with a fresh cover and 4 related recipe e-books. You can see it is recommended here: https://www.gearhunder.com/best-vegetable-slicers/


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> I keep it in the cabinet plugged in -


Is it plugged in the cabinet? Isn't that a fire hazard?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I’m not an electrician, but, is there a difference between
keeping an appliance plugged
into a cabinet as apposed to plugged into a wall? Maybe the
electricians can chime in and tell us and tell me that I should not
keep it plugged in. 

I did it for convenience so that I don’t have to plug it in and out
each time I use it, which is frequent.


----------

